
Antarctica warming breaking records - tito
https://www.newsweek.com/air-antarctica-hot-suddenly-breaking-records-1464070
======
accrual
Antarctica is a beautiful and exotic place. If Earth warming trends continue,
perhaps Antarctica will become more hospitable and open up to residential and
commercial development.

It would be a _terrible_ thing globally, the situation especially near the
equator would be far worse (flooding, storms, heat waves). But at the same
time - it's interesting to think the people of the future might have green
grass lawns that look out towards unnamed mountains never seen before. A whole
new ecosystem and a torrent of discoveries might be found within this
landscape.

